# Nuther Seafood Supper



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

She Crab Soup and fixin's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tater639 (Apr 6, 2011)

That looks delicious, but I'd stroke out with all that butter!


----------



## Bocefus (Apr 19, 2010)

real butter taste better and is way more healthy for you than margarine. Margarine was dicovered in making plastics. Butter flavor was added. Its one chemical away from being hard plastic.....something to think about.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet (Dec 2, 2008)

Paymaster would like a recipe for the she crab soup. I used to get it at a place in Jersey when at my daughters but they moved never see it around here.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

WV Cobbmullet said:


> Paymaster would like a recipe for the she crab soup. I used to get it at a place in Jersey when at my daughters but they moved never see it around here.


Got a little cloth bag of the She Crab Soup mix from a shop in Panama City Beach Florida. All you have to do is add crab and cook. Not the same as in the restaurants down there but close enough to suit me. Just needed a little bit of Sherry to make it right.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

If you've ever been to Charleston and eaten at 82 Queen, you know their food is the ****! I love that place. Since Charleston is the birthplace of she-crab soup I thought I would turn you on to this link.
Paymaster, save me a few of those stone crabs!

Hope you enjoy

http://www.82queen.com/public/files/docs/She_Crab_Soup.pdf


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

WNCRick said:


> If you've ever been to Charleston and eaten at 82 Queen, you know their food is the ****! I love that place. Since Charleston is the birthplace of she-crab soup I thought I would turn you on to this link.
> Paymaster, save me a few of those stone crabs!
> 
> Hope you enjoy
> ...


Whooooot!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks muchly! I am gonna try this for sure and soon.


----------



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

I'm a low country food fanatic....already saving up to make the "taste of Charleston" trip this fall.... As usual a stop at 82 Queen and Huck's in the isle of palms is mandantory. Here are the other recipe's 82queen has posted, the raspberry cheesecake is excellent, but one slice will fix you up for over a week (it is rich!).
http://www.82queen.com/recipes/


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great but I can't have the shrimp and crab. Can't even have Lobster for that matter. Nothing like havin an Iodine alergy.............


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Looks great but I can't have the shrimp and crab. Can't even have Lobster for that matter. Nothing like havin an Iodine alergy.............


No worries Dogg, I'll take care of the shrimp and crab.lol Looks great.


----------

